# Recordings of Mel Bonis' Violin Sonata?



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone have information on any recording of Mel Bonis' Violin Sonata? On AllMusic it lists a recording on the Thesis label with a catalog number of 82058. I wasn't able to find it on Amazon, which is where I purchase most of my music. I can't find the names of the artists involved in that, or any other recording.

Does anyone know of it being sold somewhere at a reasonable price? I'm sort of obsessive when collecting chamber works of the composers I like, and the Bonis Sonata is one of the few pieces left on my wish-list.

Thanks


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Have You checked any other Branch of Amazon?

@ France / @ UK or even Ebay (Not sure if this is the same recording as the one You list tho!)

I've ordered from almost all branches of Amazon and it is not any different then ordering from the US!

/pt


----------



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

ptr said:


> Have You checked any other Branch of Amazon?
> 
> @ France / @ UK or even Ebay (Not sure if this is the same recording as the one You list tho!)
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I've never tried ordering from outside the United States. I'm at the point where I'll start having to, just to get recordings that aren't available here.

I wasn't even aware of the Cello Sonata that is on the CD you linked.


----------

